# Damara ram photos (pic heavy)



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

Just for your viewing pleasure, a selection of ram lambs from which I am going to be picking a herdsire from in the next few months.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

very nice and unique animals..  ...thanks for sharing......... :greengrin:


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Thos are really neat looking sheep! I think I like the 6th one down...they all are handsome though! You have quite a selection to pick from!!


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

wow, very flashy

how will you decide


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

there will be about 80 - 90 to choose from, I'll go out there and have a look at them in person. At this point I'm kindof liking #2 for his bone and bulk, #4 for his overall look and breed character, #16 for the length of body.


----------



## RowdyKidz (Apr 2, 2009)

Very nice! :wink: I know if it were me, I'd come home with more than 1. :greengrin:


----------



## Jenna (Jan 7, 2009)

beautiful animals!!   How will pick just one?? :wink:


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

lol keren.. you and your sheep... I really like numbers 5,6,7.. though.. i've never raised sheep so..


----------



## PiccoloGoat (Sep 10, 2008)

wow sheep with tails.
you don't see that very often haha

they all look like nice rams it's going to be hard to choose. lol.


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

It is so weird to see lambs with tails. I like the idea of them having the tails. I just hate it how short they take the tail off here in the US. 

What a group to chose from. I sure would not want to be in your shoes. That is going to be a hard choice.


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

Well, I picked :wink: I havent been out there yet but I've been talking to the breeder and I'm pretty certain I'm going to go with #2. 

I asked her what her thoughts on the rams were, I told her I'd picked out the one that I thought was the standout (#2) but I was interested to hear her thoughts on the group. She said the young black ram (#2) is something special, the pick of the bunch. hee hee, seems like I have a bit of an eye for these creatures after all. 

Anyway, I like him for his enormous bone and muscle which is really something above and beyond what is standard for this breed. I like him for his breed character, and the tremendous masculinity at such a young age. Feet and legs look good, I will just have a look at testicles when I go out there, and the way he moves. Horns are good. Tail is FANTASTIC.

Tee hee, I'm excited. 

Now I gotta think of a name ... gambling/casino suggestions please?


----------



## Coraxfeather (Oct 9, 2008)

Our hair sheep and one of our mix breed sheep have tails. We have desided when we start breeding our sheep we are going to leave the tails on also.

I love the pic of these guys I really like 3, 5, 8 (the eyes) and 15

But what do I know about sheep.


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

I love the eyes on that guy too, I just wanna snuggle him! (dont think he'd appreciate it though)


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

I agree, I like #2 a lot as well, nice amount of bone. Wish I could have a direct front and back shot though. lol 

And here in the US the only breeds that normally have their tails docked are the market sheep (i.e. dorset, suffolk, hamp, etc) and that is because if they are not they can get fly strike which is VERY bad! Of course that can be prevented by shearing, but there would still be a risk for it. Hair sheep generally get to keep their tails. :wink: (sorry, had to defend the sheep people a little!  )

Oh and Keren, Damaras are hair sheep aren't they? I believe you said that somewhere, but I forgot. lol


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

good looking ram! 

Did some name research for ya' : 

Gamblin' for Gold 
Casino Cash 
Gambler's Delight 
Gambler's Dream 
Poker Face 
BlackJack 
Poker chip
Snake eyes
Jackpot
PayDay
Card Shark 
Casino Advantage
All or Nothing
Black Book (list of banned 'cheaters')
High Roller
Joker
Pit Boss (person who settles disputes)
Royal Flush


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

lol.. you could name him black jack.. or ace of spades!


----------



## lesserweevil (Oct 5, 2007)

I was going to suggest Black Jack too! And you could just call him Jack for short =]

LW


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

wow, those names are BRILLIANT thanks so much AB!

I was sorta thinking The Joker for him, but honestly, can I really go past BlackJack for him??


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

no problem! I just searched "casino terminology" and got a whole list of potential sheep names! lol


----------



## lesserweevil (Oct 5, 2007)

keren said:


> but honestly, can I really go past BlackJack for him??


nope... sorry, you can't :ROFL:

LW


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

thats okay, I'm being given a little brown ram lamb (like I need two rams! lol) and I'll just have to call him Joker ...


----------



## jdgray716 (Aug 8, 2008)

I like choice in number 2 but 15 has the face, I love his face.

Congrats and looks like congrats on he second feller too.


----------

